# Betty B's Citrus Cake



## Guest (Sep 2, 1999)

For fifteen years, Betty B. made all our microbiological media and washed glassware for us until her retirement last year. She is a rolly-poly lady with four kids, 7 grandchildren and two great-grandchildren, who all come to her house for Sunday dinner. She has great, easy recipes.BETTY B'S CITRUS CAKEMix together:1 box yellow cake mix4 eggs1/2 cup oil1 small can mandarin oranges, crushedBake at 350ï¿½F 25-30 minutes.Topping:1 small box instant vanilla pudding1 small can crushed pineapple with juice1 small container whipped toppingMix and spread on cake.Keep this cake refrigerated.Note: I've tried cutting back to 3 eggs and using fat free whipped topping, and it works.kate


----------



## luckylou (Sep 22, 1999)

Kate, this sounds really good. Dumb question probably, but do use the Vanilla Pudding crystals, or do you make the pudding, and then add? Thank's.


----------



## kate-tn (Jun 14, 1999)

Luckylou- Just the instant pudding (Jello-brand here) powder straight out of the box.kate


----------



## luckylou (Sep 22, 1999)

Thank's Kate In, sounds good, I will try the recipe.


----------

